# Skeeter 3/14



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Got out from 11:30a - 4p. Never
waded the lake before but gave it a go! Thanks @allwayzfishin and @fmader for the intel. Also thanks @DHower08 - picked up a couple Shimanos he sold and broke them in on some fish.

One nice male right off the bat then later on popped this chunky bass. Switched baits and moved around a lot but both fish wanted the VibE.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice job, fun lake to wade! Must of been big bass day, me n a buddy got out today and each caught a big one.


1MoreKast said:


> Got out from 11:30a - 4p. Never
> waded the lake before but gave it a go! Thanks @allwayzfishin and @fmader for the intel. Also thanks @DHower08 - picked up a couple Shimanos he sold and broke them in on some fish.
> 
> One nice male right off the bat then later on popped this chunky bass. Switched baits and moved around a lot but both fish wanted the VibE.
> ...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bass knuckles said:


> Nice job, fun lake to wade! Must of been big bass day, me n a buddy got out today and each caught a big one.


Awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

How are you using that vibe up in shallow water casting if you don't mind me asking? I have used them vertically, but never up shallow casting them. Are you just casting and then a steady retrieve, or are you jigging it back? Thanks


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> How are you using that vibe up in shallow water casting if you don't mind me asking? I have used them vertically, but never up shallow casting them. Are you just casting and then a steady retrieve, or are you jigging it back? Thanks


Don't mind. That's a 1/4oz VibE which I think is pretty challenging to use in shallow water as I did have to clean it off every couple casts from some vegetation. I had a few 3/16oz I fished with which were a lot easier to fish and I'd recommend that. I just couldn't get them to hit on any other colors I had in that size.

With that heavier 1/4oz the key was to try to keep it higher in the water column. I would cast but keep my hand on the bail and try to gently land the VibE into the water to minimize the slack. Immediately lock the bail and raise the rod tip while winding to keep the line tight and lure thumping threw the water column. Lifting the rod tip from 10 - 12oclock. The walleye smoked it on the drop. The bass hit it while I was using a steady retrieve.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You look pleased, I'm glad to see someone enjoying themselves. Good information too.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks 1morekast for the follow up. That shallow bite should be on for awhile to come.


----------



## Murfdog21 (Mar 24, 2017)

1MoreKast said:


> Don't mind. That's a 1/4oz VibE which I think is pretty challenging to use in shallow water as I did have to clean it off every couple casts from some vegetation. I had a few 3/16oz I fished with which were a lot easier to fish and I'd recommend that. I just couldn't get them to hit on any other colors I had in that size.
> 
> With that heavier 1/4oz the key was to try to keep it higher in the water column. I would cast but keep my hand on the bail and try to gently land the VibE into the water to minimize the slack. Immediately lock the bail and raise the rod tip while winding to keep the line tight and lure thumping threw the water column. Lifting the rod tip from 10 - 12oclock. The walleye smoked it on the drop. The bass hit it while I was using a steady retrieve.


Good info thanks


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried all my spots, thru all my tricks and only landed two eyes. One bass. Definitely a lil bit to go yet before it heats up. Literally lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Spent almost 5 hours out there yesterday, hit 3 of my shore spots and didn't land one fish. Talked to a lot of people too and didn't see on walleye. Water is muddy and people are keeping 3" bluegill at the marina. I'll be out this evening wading


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep ill be out tonight too. Hopefully tonights a little more pleasant than the other night was


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Spent almost 5 hours out there yesterday, hit 3 of my shore spots and didn't land one fish. Talked to a lot of people too and didn't see on walleye. Water is muddy and people are keeping 3" bluegill at the marina. I'll be out this evening wading


Thought I lost my Skeeter lake mojo, lol. Glad I wasn’t the only guy out there struggling to put something together. Still better than sitting home tho. Hence why I just didn’t accept being defeated and spent 13hrs casting and casting. Lol. Hopefully the weather shifts into full blown spring and we can pattern these fish better.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just going to mention the little cold front that came through may have turned things off a bit. As most of you know, a consistent weather pattern is typically preferred.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anyone know if those guys on that ne point by the causeway baitshop are doing any good? There were 5 waders and 4 boats out there last night, it's too far of a walk just to find out how they were doing


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Anyone know if those guys on that ne point by the causeway baitshop are doing any good? There were 5 waders and 4 boats out there last night, it's too far of a walk just to find out how they were doing


I haven’t seen any stringers come out of that area both times I’ve been there the past two weeks. Post spawn can be good there tho. I was one of those boats for about 1hr and I moved to another area after not seeing any activity. Both walleye I caught yesterday came from that 12-15ft depths with steep contour drops next to shallow rocky flats. Both were caught on Shad raps about 2ft off bottom. Both fish came on 8lb mono too. Nothing on braid yesterday. Surprised that I didn’t hook up on small swim baits and twisters. Switching jig weight, styles, and colors along with different body profile and retrieves just didn’t work. They wanted a slow steady retrieve. But I bet if I have crawlers, I’d had different results from jigging. I usually have some scent to add to my jigs and I didn’t have any on hand yesterday.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

My fish the other night came out of 3 ft at 830 pm. 22 inch male. Only fished until 9pm


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Great info 


allwayzfishin said:


> I haven’t seen any stringers come out of that area both times I’ve been there the past two weeks. Post spawn can be good there tho. I was one of those boats for about 1hr and I moved to another area after not seeing any activity. Both walleye I caught yesterday came from that 12-15ft depths with steep contour drops next to shallow rocky flats. Both were caught on Shad raps about 2ft off bottom. Both fish came on 8lb mono too. Nothing on braid yesterday. Surprised that I didn’t hook up on small swim baits and twisters. Switching jig weight, styles, and colors along with different body profile and retrieves just didn’t work. They wanted a slow steady retrieve. But I bet if I have crawlers, I’d had different results from jigging. I usually have some scent to add to my jigs and I didn’t have any on hand yesterday.


Great Info. Thank you


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Only 1 walleye again last night. Seen plenty rolling on the surface.


----------

